# killer hogs or everglades



## tom02 (Apr 8, 2015)

has anyone ever tried the killer hogs BBQ rub or the Everglades seasoning


----------



## brandonlutz (Apr 11, 2015)

I've tried Killer Hogs and is pretty good. Has a lot of sweet to it and very little heat. You can really smell the dehydrated tomato powder in it but you don't taste it on the meat. I like to use it on ribs. I haven't tried it on anything like a butt or chicken yet.


----------



## papadon (Apr 11, 2015)

I've been wanting to try both of these rubs.


----------



## bandito (Apr 12, 2015)

Killer Hogs is a brown sugar based rub similar to plowboys, only sweeter. I use it with pork and chicken.Everglades Seasonings is my favorite. It is much more savory and goes great with everything... especially steak!


----------

